# Extreme chest pain.



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It could also be angina or a huge number of coronary disorders. You need to go the a doctor for and EKG or MRI right away. You might need a stress test, too.

Please don't play around with this. You need to have this diagnosed ASAP.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> It could also be angina or a huge number of coronary disorders. You need to go the a doctor for and EKG or MRI right away. You might need a stress test, too.
> 
> Please don't play around with this. You need to have this diagnosed ASAP.


This, and shame on your mom for not doing more about it, especially with being a doctor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiviknon (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, you should totally listen to people in the internet instead of your mom, who is a doctor

There are so many things out could be..
_Posted via Mobile Device_

I was a paramedic for eight years. I have shoved drugs into the veins of and defibrillated many people who had symptoms just like the ones described. But go ahead, Kivi, encourage no action.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

Kiviknon said:


> Yeah, you should totally listen to people in the internet instead of your mom, who is a doctor
> 
> There are so many things out could be..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Which is why she should go to the doctor.....were not trying to give advice. Were just saying, if its worrying you, go get it checked out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

when I was a teen I had the very same thing. felt like a knife in my ribs. Hurt to breathe for a minute or so, then it went away. I was told exactly what your mom said , only my dad, a general doctor MD, called it "growing pains". He said it's common and not dangerous.

If it happened very much, and you had lightheadedness or other symptoms, I would ask to be checked out. Does your mom know how often it happens?

My dad never took us to see a doctor (him being one) . He always said, "leave it alone, you'll get better on your own." We'd have to be nearly on the floor unable to stand up to be sick enough to see a doctor. Yet, he cared for other people's kids day in and day out.


----------



## Kiviknon (Jul 26, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> when I was a teen I had the very same thing. felt like a knife in my ribs. Hurt to breathe for a minute or so, then it went away. I was told exactly what your mom said , only my dad, a general doctor MD, called it "growing pains". He said it's common and not dangerous.


That's actually an underdeveloped muscle, do more cardio and it goes away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Tinylily - My Mom is the same way. She's always taken care of us from home. I talked to some of my classmates today and they had mentioned feeling the same thing every now and then. I tell my Mom everytime it happens.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I believe it has to do with growing up because I have never once had this happen since reaching my full adult body. I remember it used to catch me by surprise and scare me with the sharpness of it.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

My older daughter has symptom similar to yours, but she just turned 30. However, for her, those sudden sharp pains don't go away for a very long time - though they do hurt less after a while. The doctor told her she has chronic/recurrent pleurisy - an inflamation of the lining of the lungs. It tends to go along with her lupus and is a pretty good indicator that it's time to adjust her meds.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It may be nothing, but it also may.

I was a paramedic for eight years and have dealt with coronary difficulties in children, two of whom didn't live. Their parents didn't think it was anything either. Turned out one had cardiomyopathy, the other a congenital faulty heart valve.

I sure would go to all measures to rule any possibility out. But that's me.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Mom has examined me a lot. Sometimes we go to a family friend (Also a doctor) as a second opinion. I'll do that, Allison, because you're right, it might be something that my mother has just missed.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Mom has examined me a lot. Sometimes we go to a family friend (Also a doctor) as a second opinion. I'll do that, Allison, because you're right, it might be something that my mother has just missed.


Or not.
Look, I'm not trying to scare you. I just think, although it is probably nothing, it would be best to know for sure with tests, not just opinion

Did your mom or her friend run any tests?


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I know just what you're talking about- my Dad was a doctor and we were never allowed to get sick. We were also checked over by "family friends" if we had complaints (Some of whom I would rather not have had touching me!). You should find your own GP (not a friend of your Mom) and look into this. Hopefully it's nothing but it doesn't hurt to check.


----------

